# smoked octopus



## jihedktari

Hi guys.
I like smokin new kind of food. Today I bought a 3 kg nice octopus and I'm plannin smokin it but honestly I'm little confused. Duration, temperature, cold/hot smoking ??
Need ur help guys.
Thanks


----------



## ak1

I,ve never done it, but this might help;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112260/smoked-octopus-somebody-had-to-do-it-might-as-well-be-me

or just google "smoked octopus" and see what comes up.


----------



## SmokinAl

It sounds delicious. I know if it's not cooked correctly it will be chewy. But smoked octopus really sounds good. Hope you can figure out the best way to smoke it. Sorry but no help here.

Al


----------



## foamheart

Octopus is like squid, its either a very very short or a very low and slow, or its a rubber band.


----------



## jihedktari

OK. Is it better to smoke it directly on the smoker grill or in a pan foil covered ??


----------



## foamheart

You might check Leah's Threads I believe she smoked some octopus.....LOL... believe it or not this is just a small portion of available threads on smoked octopus.

Smoked Octopus Salad for a Fabulous Friday!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/205028/smoked-octopus-salad-for-a-fabulous-friday

For The Love Of Octopus!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152692/for-the-love-of-octopus

Simple Smoked Octopus For Your Saturday!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173636/simple-smoked-octopus-for-your-saturday

Octopus,bacon & foraged greens.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156676/octopus-bacon-foraged-greens

Typical Monday Morning Octopus!!!!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158129/typical-monday-morning-octopus

Smoked Octopus "Super Quickie" Saturday Lunch!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155517/smoked-octopus-super-quickie-saturday-lunch

So is it an awesome search engine or what?


----------



## jihedktari

So finally. I smoke the octopus for two hours @ 240°F. It was OK.nice but too much smoky.













IMG_20160228_194432.jpg



__ jihedktari
__ Mar 4, 2016


----------



## foamheart

jihedktari said:


> So finally. I smoke the octopus for two hours @ 240°F. It was OK.nice but too much smoky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160228_194432.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ jihedktari
> __ Mar 4, 2016


Just think though, next time you'll have it perfect. Its what first time smokes are all about. I am surprized that Leah didn't mention a short smoke it all those links above. She probably didn't even think about it.


----------

